# Lowryder Mint



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

So here is my smoke and grow report on the Mint. I've taken the report form from Dutchbreed's forum and tidied it up a little. First I'd just like to say that please take into consideration that I'm not a massively experienced grower, these 2 plants were grown under not-ideal circumstances but this strain is definately a keeper, very easy to grow, likes its nutrients more than LR2 and is definately a keeper and worth growing, especially for medical pain related reasons  My main advice to say to anyone setting out on growing this strain is to let it go the full 10 weeks at least and don't harvest until your seeing at least a few amber trichomes 

Lowryder Mint by Thorn

Price: £30

IDENTIFICATION

Judge: [Thorn] 
Date: [04-11-2008] 
Strain: [Lowryder Mint] 
Breeder: [Dutchbreed] 
Grower: [Me] 

If available enter the links to the following threads: 

Grow Report: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29897
Breeder Report: http://www.dutchbreed.com/4.html
Related thread:
Cured bud photo: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=86283&d=1225716727

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION 

1. __[9]__ Visual Appeal 
Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10. 1 being unappealing-10 being excellent. 

2. __[9]__ Visible Trichomes Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. Leave these fields blank if you do not have a powerful magnifier.

Clear [X] _20__% 
Cloudy [X] _70__% 
Amber [X] _10__% 

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark. 
Brown [] Green [X] Gold [] 
Blue [X] Grey []White [] 
Red [] Rust [X] Orange []
Purple [] Black []

5. __[8]__ Bud density 
Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Address these questions while breaking it up use smaller buds off a bigger bud here and there

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Liquorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] 
Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [] 
Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] 
Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol [] Pineapple [ ]
Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [X] Mint [X] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] 
Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [X] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] 
Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] 
Strawberry[ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ] 

7. __[8]__ Aroma 
Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. 
Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 

8. __[0]__ Seed content 
Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.

9. __[1]__ Weeks cured If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing. 

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:

THE SMOKE TEST 
Address these questions while smoking. 

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. 
Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows: 

Water pipe (enter bong, hookah, bubbler etc) 
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) 
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) 
Joint X - (Vanilla Rips)

Other (specify) Water pipe [] Vaporizer [] Pipe [] Joint [] Other []

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment. 

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [X] Liquorice [ ] Peach [ ] 
Berry [ ] Floral [] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ]
Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] 
Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] 
Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] 
Mint [X] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold 
[ ] Skunk [ ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] 
Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry[ ] 
Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Perfume [ ] 

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste. 

3. __[8]__ 
Taste Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious. 

4. __[5]__ 
State of dryness Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal. 

5. __[8]__ 
Smoke ability Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth. 

6. __[3]__
Smoke expansion Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes. 

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: Very nice smoke, easy to take, not harsh in the slightest, even when quick dried!


FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS 

Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. __[10-20]__  ) I take very small tokes so not too sure, not many tho 
Dosage Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects. 

2. __[3]__ 
Effect onset Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. 

3. __[3]__ 
Sativa influence Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect. 

4. __[7]__
Indica influence Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. 

5. __[7]__ 
Potency Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating. 

6. __[3]__ 
Duration Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted. 

7. __[4?]__
Tolerance build up Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly. 

8. Usability Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion. 

Morning - wake up - 1
Day - work - 2
Evening - relax - 9
Night - sleep - 9

9. __[7]__ Overall satisfaction 
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. 

10. __[5]__ Ability and conditions . 
Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample. 

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this strain a keeper for long term use? Yes [X] No [] 

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

Negative Effect [] Positive Effect []
Appetite __[ ]__ __[6-7]__ 
Anxiety relief __[ ]__ __[8]__ 
Paranoia relief __[ ]__ __[7]__ 
Sex drive __[ ]__ __[5]__ 
Sleep __[ ]__ __[9]__ 
Pain relief __[ ]__ __[9]__ 
Ability to rest or sit still __[ ]__ __[9]__ 
Thought process __[8!]__ __[ ]__ 
Speech process __[3]__ __[ ]__
Imagination/creativity __[ ]__ __[7]__ 
Humor perception __[ ]__ __[8]__ 
Visual perception __[ ]__ __[8]__ 
Audio perception __[ ]__ __[7]__ 
Taste perception __[ ]__ __[6]__ 

Please fill in as many of the above slots as possible.

13. this will cover the growing part of the report fill out all that apply.

a. soil__[Wilkinsons Compost] if soil list which manufacture you got the soil from ie fox farm, miracle grow who?
b. hydro__[ ]
c. airoponic__[ ]
d. soilless__[Perlite and Vermiculite] this includes coco and peat or perlite & vermiculite.

I used 1/3 Compost, 1/3 Perlite and 1/3 Vermiculite

14. nutes used during growing

a. organic__[ ]
b. bio__[X] Baby Bio
c. chemical__[X] Homebase Flowering Houseplant solution
d. none__[ ] 

15. list here how many days it was in veg __[  ] how many days in flower __[  ]

- I can&#8217;t really say for sure as these are Autoflowering plants and the first pistils started to show when I was on holiday. From seed to harvest they took a few days under 10 weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice report Thorn...Thanks


----------



## tcbud (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent Report
Thank You


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

Very good report :aok:

Did you manage to get any seeds from this strain?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

no no I left it too late to collect the pollen from the male...didn't really know what I was doing with it and was tryin to concentrate on the ladies. I've got another Mint germinating now ready to go into the 'Med Grow' and if its male I will collect pollen off that to save for future grows and crosses 

Thanks for all the kind workds everyone and glad I can be of help


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 14, 2008)

I always love it when people fill these out.  Good job Thorney!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Jesus everyone so happy when the chick fills one out!

Jeeze I have the same smoke report for my autumn fall!

I'm so jelous of the women. They have the looks, the elegance, AND all the attention! :rofl:

GREAT smoke report buddy! Hopefully I will also grow some of these beans too soon!*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

hehe thanks doms... yea know what you mean..a site overrun by guys and they all swarm to the lady  lol I read your autumn fall report..but then i'm a bit biased towards dutchbreeds


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Dutchbreed has a smoke report for Autumn Fall!!!??!*


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol no no i meant i am a little biased towards dutchbreeds strains so i was interested in yours  sorry didn't write that very well my bad hehe


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 28, 2009)

Good report. Makes me eager to try out some of this!


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 8, 2009)

Now that's a report!  That should be the standard for all reports.  So are those lowriders as small as they seem to be in the pics?  I have seen some fully grown in a "big gulp" cup.  They did not even look to be a foot tall.  If so, I may have to put some out side as they would be totally stealth.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

nice work thorn,
thanks for this great report.


----------

